# Using Projector for Snow Effect?



## macwhiz (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a way to use my projector for a snow effect, the effect is at the end of the play, but we would need to have it running and lowered the whole time so we don't get the blue "signal detect" screen. We want a way to be able to have a black/blank scene, but be able to have snow show when we need it.


----------



## len (Jan 4, 2013)

The easy way would be to obtain a dmx controlled shutter flag which goes in front of the projector. This is the first one I found on google. Home

Or you could get a GAM filmfx and drop that in your Source 4. GAM Film/FX Continuous Loop Special Effects : Lighting Equipment For Architectural, Specialty & Theatrical Effects I have a couple of the strips that I'm willing to consider selling  I don't have the rotators, but they should be rentable somewhere in NYC.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/6801-need-remote-douser.html
Or, budget permitting:
City Theatrical - Projector Douser
Engineering Solutions - The Flapper MKII


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 4, 2013)

As nice as a dowser would be, The show is on Wednesday, so we need a quick fix for now.


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 4, 2013)

I may build my own dowser, but my problem is the projector is on a custom ceiling mount hoist, and the cabling would be impossible


----------



## len (Jan 4, 2013)

macwhiz said:


> I may build my own dowser, but my problem is the projector is on a custom ceiling mount hoist, and the cabling would be impossible



This is the kind of info you should have mentioned in the original post.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2013)

macwhiz said:


> I'm looking for a way to use my projector for a snow effect, the effect is at the end of the play, but we would need to have it running and lowered the whole time so we don't get the blue "signal detect" screen. We want a way to be able to have a black/blank scene, but be able to have snow show when we need it.



As long as your projector is getting a signal, you don't need to worry about the blue screen, just video black (if you need to go to a blackout). What model projector do you have? There may be a way to establish a black screen as opposed to the blue screen, plus the ability for it not to auto-detect the signal, but have a specific signal that it will look for. What is your source for the video? Are you using a computer or some sort of media player such as DVD?


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 5, 2013)

Idea-- can you put your video of snow into a powerpoint? Make slide 1 black, slide 2 snow (make the video auto play), slide 3 black. If you use a mac (or potentially a PC) you can also set your projector background to be solid black and have the powerpoint display on the projector but the presenter controls on the computer. That'll give you video black... if thats not black enough you will have to make a dowser.


----------



## museav (Jan 5, 2013)

What is your projector and does it have a picture mute function? If so then you might want to try that.

As LavaASU noted, keep in mind that unless you physically block the light path what you will get is what the projector produces as black. And even if you do block the light path, 'black' on the proejction surface will likely be whatever ambient light hits that surface.


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not too sure what type of projector it is. But it is a large installation projector. When I go to our theater today I'll lower it down and see if there is menu buttons or anything similar. Our problem with using a computer is that the only inputs are in the front of the theater. (sadly nothing in the booth. So many design problems in our theater  ) But the DVD/Blu-Ray player is in the booth...But if it connects with DVI or HDMI I could use my laptop-I'll take it out of the rack today and look. 

As for the dowser-Any idea on a wireless one? as the projector is on a ceiling mount hoist in the middle of the theater, and I cant run a cable.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 5, 2013)

If it is a large venue projector, many of them also have internal shutters. I don't know if you have capability of wireless DMX, but many dousers use that signal to open and close. Beyond that, I don't know of a wireless solution.


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll check on internal shutters, I didn't get time to work on it today, but will tomorrow. We have ETCNET and a few DMX Nodes, so maybe i can drop an ethernet cable from the catwalks to the node and projector


----------



## dbaxter (Jan 6, 2013)

We found at our theater, that if you dial down the brightness just a bit from maximum, projecting a black image was enough to not need a dowser. It is sort of a trade-off.


----------



## MadMILKY123 (Jan 22, 2013)

The company I work for still use the original 'Patt 252' effects projector with a glass SNOW disc to project the snow effect. Its the most favoured option in our hire department when it comes to projecting snow.

Kind regards, danny.
[email protected] Hire, Sales, Install, Service etc


----------

